# Lost dog returns.



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Saw this in the paper this morning.
It just goes to show that you can get your beloved pet back after so long being away.

Lost dog is home after five years | The Sun |News


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww what a nice ending


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It proves the value of microchipping. I wonder how many pets are returned home each year thanks to their microchip?


----------



## Andrew Morris (Mar 4, 2016)

I had the same problem with my girlfriend. she ran away a year ago and decided to come back at the sound of some cash. She is now free to a good home


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Andrew Morris said:


> I had the same problem with my girlfriend. she ran away a year ago and decided to come back at the sound of some cash. She is now free to a good home


Very amusing but why have you dug up a 6 year old thread for something that isn't even dog related? Closing this.


----------

